# Smartbutt Puppy :D



## GoodGirl! (May 18, 2013)

I got our two year old in bed and settled down to watch some Netflix before bed, and Julie wanted to play. I told her to to lay down, I want to watch TV. This was her solution. 









And 









Stinker dog.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's to funny. I guess she won that one  love that color.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Sooo cute!


----------

